# Whats the best way to finish cedar for outdoor weather?



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay everyone. This project that I'm working on next is just to improve some hand skills for when I take the upcoming timber framing course. So its going to be a post with an address posted on the cantilever. What I want to know is some ideas for finishing cedar. I know about Johnsons cedar care but what else would work to obtain its colour and beauty?

P.S. heres a pic of me carving the dowels for the post and beam joinery… you can see the 'so far' of the project just behind me in the pic


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

p.s. theres a pic of the shavehorse in use dedicated to karson


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Mark,
If it was me, and I probably would, I use a good Spar varnish on it…Spar is made for outdoor use.
But..after a year or so, you might have to re-apply it….I'd put about 2-3 coats on, and since it's going ouside, I wouldn't worry troo much about sanding it real good, cause it'll get weathered real good…....I do like to see a man hard at work….keep on keeping on, dude…...


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

A marine grade of varnish,


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

here canadianchips: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/36456


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i was thinkin about spar rick but I'm just inexperienced with it so I'm trying to see whats top notch


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Mark, 
You need no experience with spar…If in doubt, just take a small piece of cedar, put on a little spar, let it dry, and check the results…If you're in no hurry, lay it out, let it rain on it, and check it..piece of cake…..


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Spar is ok with a less oily wood like cedar….but make sure it is totally dry (not green wood or partially dried). A teak oil or exterior penetrating oil might work as well it certainly would on a oilier or damp wood.

Spar can have a tendency to flake off due to UV over time..whereas an oil can be refreshed more easily….a spar that is let go too long will require a sanding light or heavy prior to refreshing.


----------



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 3, 2010)

Shellac


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

You've probably heard me say this before, but just in case you haven't Sikkens Cetol 1 It will impart color, but it will protect the finish from sun damage and water. Though being cedar the sun is more the enemy than the water.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I second Sikkens but like their DEK line as it has been formulated for decks and is super tough for foot traffic. The stuff is harder to apply than others but will move with the wood.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the dedication Mark.

Now it is complete and christened.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I think that Penofin is also used on cedar. I've got a couple of different formulations of their stuff.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My Cypress bench is left natural. It's all grey now No finish. About 4 years old.


----------



## woodnewbee (Nov 23, 2009)

My dad makes outdoor furniture from cedar and the only thing that he has found that will last (only bout 3 yrs) is made by Behr. Not sure what one it is but takes several coats.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Here in the desert, I have had good success with just plane old BLO. I've seem cedar shingles on houses that were dipped in BLO and are 40+ years old and looking great. My cedar fence was painted with BLO 8 1/2 years ago and still looks great. It has been a great combination in this hot dry climate. Rand


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Man o war marine varnish. 3 coats and looks great. The cedar darkens a little.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark from the research I did on the same subject in the spring, the best recommendation is to leave it natural and grey like it should. If you are going to finish it the product that was rated the best for UV protection and will stay for about 4 years without recoating is a mrine varnish called Epifanes, it's kind of pricey but it does come highly rated. The problem with most varnishes is they crack due to expansion and contraction and then break down. An oil by itself gives very little UV protection and the project will still turn grey. Hope that helps.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

okay thx alot everyone…i'll have to decide soon…i'll probably have it posted next week


----------

